# How much Pink Sugar?



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am on my cell so can't search am using Susan's Pink Sugar so how much per pd of soap? is it .7 or .07


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I used 5.3 ounces in the 7 pound walmart recipe. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL I used 3.5 oz four a 4.5 lb batch and I can't smell it this morning


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

For those of us that do different batch sizes,
3.5 oz for a 4.5 lb batch is around 5% or .8 oz ppo
5.3 for a 7 lb batch is around 4.75% or .75 oz ppo

I don't make pink sugar anymore but when I did I used .7 oz ppo, I thought it was strong enough and everyone seemed to like the scent but few wanted brown soap, even less the brown mess it leaves in the soap dish. LOL Now this year, one of my top sellers is brown (Caribbean) so maybe it was the scent after all and I should have gone stronger. LOL But in general I go from 4 to 5 percent depending on how strong the scent is.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well could be as I age and since I smoke I can't smell so what I used should be enough


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI:

The Pink Sugar scent from Aroma Haven does not turn the soap brown...just a light tan, but you can add in some Rose Clay and it is a nice color and the scent smells the same to me as the others I have used.

Michelle


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, really???? I may just have to try it again. Next year.  I love the scent myself.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, my customers do not care for the brown soap either, so I switched...said they feel REALLY dirty when they see the brown bubbles going down the drain! LOL!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sandalwood and Dragons Blood are nearly black they are so brown and are two of my top ten soaps...so go figure. I also am using Aroma Haven, plus it is cheaper than even Lillian can coop hers for, although hers is excellent also. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I love interesting looking soap! You can get boring soap at walmart if you dare use it!
Does anyone do anything with geranium EO?
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is a link on the geranium
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,2106.0.html


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My pink sugar/blood orange, ground cinnamon/ground oatmeal soap that I call Tara Marie is my absolute best seller ever. It's a very dark brown messy soap. Men love it. Before we started dating again, my boyfriend was coming over to my house and helping me with yardwork. One time it was soooo humid outside and he ended up with his clothes so wet that he wanted to take a shower before he left. He used my son's shower that had a bar of that soap in the soap dish, old as the hills, and he absolutely loved it. I gave him a bar to take home and he came back a few days later and bought all I had left. I went to his house a few weeks ago and there were 4 or 5 little tiny pieces of brown soap in his soap dish. He wasnt' joking about liking it, and I've sold it like that to lots of the guys I work with. Maybe guys don't care about the brown like women do.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL!!! No guys don't care about the brown, cuz then they say to themselves,"wow, I must have really been working hard...look how dirty I was!"


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

:rofl

:yeahthat

My dh would say that....


----------

